# Fun Night//10/15



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

14 to 24 inches


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Nice Haul!*

I must have chased them all over to you - lol. I will head to the East end of our bay tonight if the water is decent. They have to be out there somewhere. Plenty of pressure with about 6 boats in the area I was running last night. Nice to see other guys out!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul those look like Al. fish.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bob, I gigged over there last year and you had to take a number to get on a beach. I will not fight the traffic. I've only seen one other gigger in the area I'm fishing now and only one boat in the last month. Heck, I've even gone on Fri. night, which over here I never do and it's deserted. Took my grandson last night and we had to quit after 3 hours with our limit.Could have done it in less time, but he had a hard time getting dialed in. Alot of missing and a few body shots. By the end of last night, he had it down. Marc, you know the area and it's getting better and better.Bob, all these fish were at least a mile from any pass, if this helps you decide where to go. They havn't started to push.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that's a load!!! You can quit fer the year now!!! hahaha


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Was going out but buddy cancelled, maybe wife will be game*

Yeah, I had plans to go several miles the other direction back towards the rivers. The traffic has been rougher, but I am sure they all will remember me as I was going the opposite direction of the current and 4 HPS 150's have to be a pain to look at. 

My plan was to hit it at sunset where no one else would be covering the area I started in. Probably why I was able to get one. I didn't see anyone else doing anything up by the piers. 

Your area sounds pretty nice to flounder in. I boat to where I am floundering as I can just put the boat in the water at the dock. It makes for a longer run at times, but the convenience of having it ready to go is nice. Glad you and your grandson had a good time. I hooked my son on it when he came down last weekend. Now to get his 2 year old out with us. Got to build those good memories!

Cheers,

Bob

PS: I think those reports of Flounder hitting the Pickens area is a ploy to get us rookies off of the good spots!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great catch Bama! Would love a night like that.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like the action was pretty consistent all through the gigging trip.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm heading out of Pensacola (probably Navy Point) Friday night...I've never taken my boat flounder gigging and wanted to give it a shot. Any tips, advice, or general areas to start looking? I know White Island is pretty shallow all around and figured the bay side of it/north side of the bay would be good to look at.


----------

